# Goodbye Firefly



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

My maroon DTHM had to get euthanized today. I came home (after being gone for a week [usually nothing happens]) and he had severe dropsy. He was too far gone, so I decided to end his suffering. Goodbye my little aquatic rose petal. <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. He was beautiful. SIP Firefly.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear this. SIP.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Feng, Tabbie. <3


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

He was gorgeous. SIP under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

He was a beauty. I'm so sorry.


----------

